# CPU oder RAM, welcher Serverdienst braucht was



## rethus (29. März 2013)

Webdienst, Mailsdienst, Datenbank... auf einem Server laufen ja diverse Programme.
Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo eine art Übersicht oder Benchmark, welcher dienst, welche Ressourcen benötigt?

Klar, unterscheidet sich der Ressourcenbedarf je nach Rahmenbedingungen des Server. Ich meine jedoch eher, welcher Dienst welche ART von Ressource (CPU, RAM) benötigt.

Interessant wäre dies ggf. dafür, um bei einer Serverfarm die Dienste entsprechend so auf die Hardware zu verteilen, dass diese optimal ausgenutzt wird.


*Dienst**CPU**RAM*Beispieldienst30%70%apacheMySQLMAIL


----------



## Bratkartoffel (3. April 2013)

Hi,

leider lässt sich das so pauschal nicht sagen.

Grundsätzlich beansprucht eine Datenbank eher den RAM, eine schnelle Festplatte bringt aber hier auch Vorteile wenn die Datenbank(en) sehr groß sind.

Gleiches gilt für den Webserver, hier ist aber eher die Festplatte relevant. Wenn du mit PHP oder anderen Scripten arbeitest, dann ist eine schnelle CPU noch wichtiger.

Je nach EMail-Verkehr, und ob du Spamfilter, Virenscanner etc. auch noch laufen hast, ist eher die Festplatte gefragt.

Fazit: Ohne einen gründlichen Benchmark deiner Umgebung / Dienste kannst du nur schwer beurteilen, wie viele Server du benötigst.

Grüße,
BK


----------

